# FS: variety of fish $1.00 & up . Sale ends @ 8pm Aug 5th most prices reduced.



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

The time has come that I must sell all my fish. I am moving and am unable to take them with me. This is very hard to do but must be done. I would like this to happen quickly so I am pricing reasonably. My prices are open to offers if you feel the price is too high. All fish have been in my tanks for a minimum of 6 months or longer. Pic are available upon request whenever possible. *PRIVATE MESSAGE WILL GET A QUICKER REPLY*. Here is what I have to sell at this time. There may be more added soon.


5 x angels $10.00 each *SOLD*
4 x Green Swords $2.50 each reduced to $2.00 each 
4 x Rainbows $3.00 each *SOLD*
5 x Tiger Barbs $2.50 each reduced to $2.00 each 
7 x Yoyo Loach $5.00 each see pic 
3 x Giant Danios $3.00 each reduced to $2.00 each 
1 x Bala Shark $5.00 
4 x Gold Barbs $3.00 each reduced to $2.00 each 
6+ Guppies $1.00 each reduced to all for $5.00 
7 x Figure 8 Puffers $10.00 each reduced to all for $60.00
8 x Convict Cichlids $2.50 each reduced to $2.00 each 
8 x Jewel Cichlids $5.00 each see pic reduced to all for $35.00 
5 x Thick Skins (african cichlids) $10.00 each see pic reduced to all for $40.00 *SOLD*
3 x Sevrums (yellow) $10.00 each reduced to all for $25.00*SOLD*
1 x 8-10 inch True Parrot (has 1 cloudy eye) Free to good home MUST BE 100+ GALLON TANK 
2 x yellow/orange african cichlids $5.00 each I think these are called Zebra cichlids. see pic 
2 x blue african cichlids $5.00 each see pic *SOLD*
2 x Kribensis $5.00 each 
2 x Gourami (1x blue & 1x gold) $5.00 each 
1 x 6-8 inch plecoes $10.00 
Fish are available for pick up anytime on or after Sunday July 29th until August 5th @ 8pm. I will make myself available all evenings after 4pm and days by prior arrangement. You must bring your own bucket or bags. Let me know what you want and when you can be here to get them. To make it fair to you all I will not be able to hold fish for more than 24 hrs. I will reply to you all in the order in which I receive requests. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear. Hopefully you'll be able to get back into this hobby some time in the future.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Sorry to hear. Hopefully you'll be able to get back into this hobby some time in the future.


I will as soon as we get settled again and I find some great deals.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

what kind of rainbows do you have?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

how big is the bala shark???


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Adz1 said:


> how big is the bala shark???


It is about 1 1/2 inches long.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Algae Beater said:


> what kind of rainbows do you have?


I believe they are dwarf rainbows. 1-2 inches in size.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Still have fish looking for a new home.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks a lot Paul, I reunited the rummynose in the 20 and the blackskirts and all others into the 120 and it looks really good. All super healthy happy fish. Good luck with the sale bump 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Fish on hold have been taken off hold. Those that might have been interested in them please send PM ASAP. Thank you all.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I know a lot of your fish are mated pairs... You might have more luck selling them if you mention that. By the way if anyone is interested in any of these fish, go for it. The yo yo loaches are the biggest healthiest I have ever seen. I bought the 2 smallest ones(noticeably smaller) 3 months ago, and they are 5". 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Check out the reduced prices.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Are you looking for a great deal on fish check these out.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

What size are the Severums?


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Immus21 said:


> What size are the Severums?


They are about 3 1/2 - 4"


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

List has been updated Aug 4th.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sale ends soon. Get them while you can.


----------



## Jeebz (Sep 28, 2011)

C'mon people. Jump on these deals! Don't miss out. Just grabbed the thick skins. Wish I had room to grab more. Thanks again!


----------

